# Pics of my tank of babies



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Got a camera so I can finally got me a digi cam so I can show off my babies there is about 40 of them that have made it so far. hopefully mom and dads will have me more by the end of next week.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats on your fresh fry they look really great
















Get pics of them as they grow like early age then so forth and so forth.
Hope more are coming.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice man, is that eggs on the bottem????Cant tell what the orange stuff is..


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

no thats sand too hard to get the eggs without sand and I just havn't been bothered to take it out yet.

forgot to say they are about 3 weeks old. and now that I have a camera I will be taking pics all the time now


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great news, best feeling when piranhas reproduce, keep us updated and best of luck.


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

+Congrats


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Don J said:


> +Congrats


Interesting


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

lil fishy said:


> +Congrats


Interesting
[/quote]








don't start.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

maniac_richboy said:


> +Congrats


Interesting
[/quote]








don't start.








[/quote]
here we go again


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

maniac_richboy said:


> +Congrats


Interesting
[/quote]








don't start.









[/quote]
+1









congrats on the breeding
are u growing your own brine shrimp?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i might be crazy but i see lots of people from canada with great success in breeding







maybe theres good water up there. my p's are only 2inchs but if i wanna breed them maybe i should go back home


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

You never know


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

how about some updates theateman


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

franks said:


> how about some updates theateman


Still using the basket trick franks?how is it workin?


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Worked ok, some fry died and got stuck in hard to kleen areas
Now I'm usin a50g that has 5 seprate cells








Just waitin on a fresh batch of fry
View attachment 84903
View attachment 84904

basket trick is only goodin a pinch
because you can stuff old media
from parent tank


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well as of lastnight I have 2 babies left. one went through and killed over 17 of them (or I guess they all could have). I have one quarter sized one and one nickel sized one left. I guess I'll have to try it again.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

good luck and congrats. I hope to see some more pics soon.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Congrats! Even if one of the offspring was a true killer you still have 2 left... Bet it feels funnier when you have breed them by your self


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi, well done on keeping those little guys alive. My Piranha's breed and the babies lived for about 2 - 3 weeks but were dying and slowly disappearing. I'm just hoping that they breed again. I'm going to try and take the eggs out when they first appear?

What do you think?

What did you do?

Please help

Chris



rocker said:


> congrats on your fresh fry they look really great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, have your piranha's ever breed?

Chris


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

congrats man..


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

DON'T take them out until you see them sprouting then gently
vaccume them out . If you take them right away they won't
all be firtilized and you may get real cloudy water ( leftover's 
from the male I think) I fill up 5 gal buckets then siphon into 
baby tank
View attachment 86633


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

franks said:


> DON'T take them out until you see them sprouting then gently
> vaccume them out . If you take them right away they won't
> all be firtilized and you may get real cloudy water ( leftover's
> from the male I think) I fill up 5 gal buckets then siphon into
> ...


wow those are really good pics.


----------

